# please reply quickly



## happy acres (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is where I should post this, but since it will cover everything, I thought it would do.  I have new lambs, and I'm looking for a good informative book about them. What, in your opinion, is the best book to buy?


----------



## Ruus (Apr 1, 2014)

The Backyard Sheep by Sue Weaver is a good beginners book if you want one that covers the basics of keeping a few sheep mainly as pets.

The Sheep Book by Ron Parker or Living with Sheep by Chuck Wooster are great books for more technical stuff on keeping a flock on a business scale. 
Good luck with your little ones!


----------



## happy acres (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you so much! I will only be keeping a small flock, say six at the most. Not as pets so much as for the wool. Any future rams will likely end up sold or else going to freezer camp.


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Apr 1, 2014)

Storey's Guides are always a good starter.


----------



## Ruus (Apr 1, 2014)

You're welcome! I only have 6 sheep myself, although I have one or two ewes left to lamb, so hopefully it'll be more soon!  

It's hard to find good resources that are geared towards small flocks; a lot of the equipment and practices suggested in most sheep books I've read just wouldn't be practical or cost effective for a small flock. There's still a lot of good, useful information in them, but you have to sift through them a bit to find it.


----------



## happy acres (Apr 1, 2014)

Went to TSC and picked up Storeys guide to raising sheep. It was all I could find there. Also got grit guide to backyard rabbits. I'll be having rabbits soon too!


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Apr 1, 2014)

The first guide I got when I began raising hogs was an old Storeys guide, it hit on a lot of topics and proved to be pretty handy. I haven't used any Grit guides but I have read a number of their magazines.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 1, 2014)

Here's a list of my sheep books that I own:

Storey's Guide to Raising Sheep
Storey's Barn Guide to Sheep
Lamb Problems: Detecting, Diagnosing, and Treating

Managing Your Ewe & Her Newborn Lambs

ASI: Sheep Production Handbook
Sheep: Small Scale Sheep Keeping for Pleasure & Profit

Sheep Ailments
Your Sheep: A Kid's Guide to Raising and Showing
How to Raise Sheep
Veterinary Book for Sheep Farmers
Management Guidelines for Efficient Sheep Production
Sheep by Hans Alfred Muller
The Sheep Book
Plus I have subscriptions to sheep! and The Shepherd magazines, so I have a 3 inch binder nearly full with past issues.

...Aaaannndddd I think that's it.


----------



## happy acres (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow! That's a lot of sheep stuff! Come payday, I'll probably go to BAM and see what they have. I'm developing quite a library!


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 2, 2014)

The internet is a great tool too, as are sites like this.


----------



## happy acres (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes, I love this site!


----------

